# Throwing up saliva?



## LovingLimes

I generally feel nauseous and gag all the time esp. with smells. But lately I have been throwing up what looks like saliva in the morning. It feels like I'm really throwing up, but it is clear and today it had some bile afterward. I usually am really hungry in the morning (eventhough I do eat during the day-go to bed early). It feels like my food digests really quickly these days or somethinng. Anyone else throwing up saliva stuff? I haven't thrown up food since getting preg. but do have food aversions. After I throw up I feel much better.:shrug:


----------



## TabbyCakes

Ive been doing the same thing. But im thinking its starting to get a little better. If you find out anything about it let me know. I was kinda curious my self


----------



## miracle35

LovingLimes said:


> I generally feel nauseous and gag all the time esp. with smells. But lately I have been throwing up what looks like saliva in the morning. It feels like I'm really throwing up, but it is clear and today it had some bile afterward. I usually am really hungry in the morning (eventhough I do eat during the day-go to bed early). It feels like my food digests really quickly these days or somethinng. Anyone else throwing up saliva stuff? I haven't thrown up food since getting preg. but do have food aversions. After I throw up I feel much better.:shrug:


Hiya, I have started having exactly the same thing. I have a really bad cold at the moment with loads of phlegm which keeps making me retch and bring up liquid, but like yours, it isn't actual sick. I feel so uncomfortable at the moment and just want this to pass! xx


----------



## Sunshine12

Yes, me too. AFter I clean my teeth I vomit normal stuff (if Ive had a cup of tea or water or anything beforehand) then when there is nothing else to come up I vomit yellow bile then totally clear bile that looks like saliva. Gross!

My ms went about 2/3 weeks ago but Im still being sick in the morning when I clean my teeth. Baby doesnt seem to like me having good oral hygiene!


----------



## Mrsctobe

I throw up what looks like loads of spit...white thick and just gen looks like spit when my stomach empty. sometimes yellow stuff


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

That's all I ever threw up too.


----------



## Serenyx

I have had this for the past month and still doing it now - hoping that it will subside soon :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I did that lots of times hun, its just when you havn't got anything left in your stomach it's just bile and stomach acid. Hope the sickess eases soon :hugs: xx


----------



## charlottex

I get it most mornings hun, and got it last pregnancy with my daugther.xx


----------



## Hannah :)

Im throwing up spit stuff aswell! Probs cos i cant manage to eat much so ive always got an empty stomach :(

x


----------



## fl00b

i get this aswell hun :) i used to get bile in the morning but since moving out of my boyfriend's (the smell of his terrapins made me so sick!) and moving back home i'm usually sick of the night + I have to eat to be sick, then after being sick i usually just brush my teeth and go back to eating my meal (gross i know!) but don't worry, it's normal! xxx


----------



## Jennaxo

I was throwing up yellow bile most mornings when I hadn't eaten anything and then looked like I was throwing up spit but it was really just wretching and where I was producing more saliva because of it that's all there was to come out of my mouth.


----------



## Bluesea

Yes! Ive been throwing up saliva too. I've read we generate more of it now. You probably don't have anything in your stomach to throw up so all that comes is saliva and bile. Try to eat something like toast, you'll feel better and it's easier to throw up when there's something in your tummy. I really feel for you.... I just went through the worst 8-9th week of non stop vomiting :(


----------



## Puker10

I have had the same problem for a long time. But wierd side affects whenever I puke saliva I puke flem and my noise hurts and dribbles snot gross... I have had it for a long time but I have realized that my Son he's 9 years old has had it for years. I can't seem to find a solution. This might help if you don't swallow your spit then you will be fine. I throw up on water too which is odd. Right in the mornings after I puke I feel ok.


----------

